# small stump grinders



## ramrat (May 14, 2013)

I am looking at getting into stump grinding on the side. I have couple tree guy that do not want to mess around with small couple hundred dollar stump grinding jobs .Who makes the best walk behind for the money Blue bird, dosko ? What do you guys think? I plan on paying cash for the grinder. Thanks


----------



## Mowingman (May 15, 2013)

I started out 10 years ago, just like you plan to start now. Part time, doing stumps for a friend who owns a tree service, but who does not want to fool with stumps.
Don't waste your money on one of those little "backbreaker", underpowered handlebar machines. Look for a good used Rayco 1625Super Jr., or similar size machine. A machine with at least a 25hp air-cooled engine is the minimum size you should consider. This size machine will handle about any job, but can be slow on big stumps. However, they are a heck of a good starter machine.
I started with a Super Jr. and made a heck of a lot of money with it. Easy to operate, and simple to maintain and repair.
Jeff


----------



## GIjim (May 15, 2013)

I run a powertek 20hp self propelled.

Here's another thread talking about it:

http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/37357.htm


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 17, 2013)

Vermeer SC252. You can get a good used one for anything from $4000 to $8000.


----------



## ramrat (May 19, 2013)

I am just looking for a small machine . That I can use to get my feet wet in the stump grinding business . If it works out I will buy a bigger machine. .


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 20, 2013)

The 252 is a small machine. Anything smaller isn't worth the time or effort.
Would you start a tree service with a 12" electric chain saw?? I think not.


----------



## Btatar (May 22, 2013)

I agree get at least a 25 horse. Don't be nervous about spending the money, if you take good care of it you will sell it for more when you upgrade.


----------



## GarethVW (May 22, 2013)

I would agree with the others that say don't get anything smaller than a 25 hp stump grinder. They are a joke. But you don't have to believe us go rent one of each and see for yourself. I would say they are the difference between making $20 and $65+ per hour. ( I am guessing here I have only run larger 60hp grinders But I have watched vids on youtube.)


----------



## howel07264 (May 22, 2013)

ramrat said:


> I am just looking for a small machine . That I can use to get my feet wet in the stump grinding business . If it works out I will buy a bigger machine. .


If your willing to put up with the back aches, blisters and working a handlebar grinder all day for very little money I say go for it. Otherwise take the advice of the many that have posted and go with a MINIMUM 25 hp all hydraulic self propelled. You can literally spend all day on a 3' stump.


----------



## howel07264 (May 22, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> The 252 is a small machine. Anything smaller isn't worth the time or effort.
> Would you start a tree service with a 12" electric chain saw?? I think not.


Good advice. I love the analogy of a 12" electric chainsaw.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (May 22, 2013)

*Go with the 25+ HP*

I started with a 20 HP levco, it beat me up. Then I found a Rayco Super Jr for a steal and never looked back.

Rent a small walk behind, and then try a Rayco 1625 Super Jr or Vermeer SC252. Let us know what you decide.

Good Luck!

Bob


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 22, 2013)

Levco, what a design that was! I wonder how many of those things they made.


----------



## NCgrinder (May 28, 2013)

At age 53,back in 2003 I bought a Vermeer 252 , just to do some stumps on my property.. and I then I advertised ,just to have something to do on Saturdays...That caught on and now at age 71, its 13 years later and I have just about as much work as I care to do...However ,I still have the same original 252..It's a great "niche" machine... It's great for stumps in tight ,restricted areas,etc... I don't take on the giant stumps,and stick to the size it's designed for...Maintain it religiously...Might just do the 38 Briggs conversion if the 25 Kohler EVER conks out...Old hotrodders are never satisfied !!
Just my $0.02 worth of advice
Good luck on your venture
Stan


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 29, 2013)

If your after a smaller machine the dosko is probably as rugged as they get. Tough and simple, they are probably a good first step. mines made me at least 10k over the years. Hard work but we are arborists ffs.

Starting small makes a lot of sense so long as it can get the jobs done that you need to.

Stumpgrinders like most equipment are contextual. A machine which makes much money for one will sink another. We use our stumpers a few times a week but could have used a machine such as a 252 maybe twice in the last year. (we have terrible access to most of our jobs)


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2013)

*Small Stumper*



TimberMcPherson said:


> If your after a smaller machine the dosko is probably as rugged as they get. Tough and simple, they are probably a good first step. mines made me at least 10k over the years. Hard work but we are arborists ffs.
> 
> Starting small makes a lot of sense so long as it can get the jobs done that you need to.
> 
> Stumpgrinders like most equipment are contextual. A machine which makes much money for one will sink another. We use our stumpers a few times a week but could have used a machine such as a 252 maybe twice in the last year. (we have terrible access to most of our jobs)



I bought a used Bluebird stumper, used it for a year, and bought a small Vermeer 25HP self propelled walk behind. Wow what a difference. I don't use the Bluebird anymore !


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I bought a used Bluebird stumper, used it for a year, and bought a small Vermeer 25HP self propelled walk behind. Wow what a difference. I don't use the Bluebird anymore !



I started with a stumpmaster (what the alpine was copied from) then got the dirty old push type dosko well used and have a self propelled walk behind similar to yours. 

I don't like using the dosko, but it pays itself off at least every 10hrs its used. Heck just an hour today after a builder and I carried it over planks over wet concrete I made 300 bucks in an hour, not bad for a grinder that cost 2k about 4 years ago.


----------

